# Accucraft K37 for sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

spam


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

spam


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Spam. Huh!!!!?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Works for me first day, and now also!! Regal


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve:

Why do you say it is spam?

Chuck N


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me too. 
email me at [email protected] if you want


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All I get is your home page... there are 3 links, to 3 pages with some pictures. Nothing about something for sale. 

oops.... clicked on you logo, not the click here... I got it. 


Greg


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

That's it click on the "HERE" not my web page link


----------

